# Pouchless slingshot



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm always looking for ways to reduce pouch mass and band inertia. Originally just a novel thought this design eliminates the need for a pouch allowing for heavier projectiles. I assumed after the first few shots the bands would begin to decay where a pouch should be but after 100+ shots they still look as good as new. Though this will never reach the performance of my multiple layer full butterfly slingshots, its simplicity remains un-rivalled.

It's made from a single un-tapered 4x30cm TBG band (15cm each side); I draw it to the corner of my mouth (80cm). And shoots with perfect accuracy and never causes hand slap or returns shots. It easily out performs other slingshots of equal draw length due to its low inertial mass and its ability to fully utilise the draw length.

The frame has only been rough sanded and still needs further shaping and coating.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

But if you are using tubes, balancing the ball on the tube is a real chore ....









Thanks for sharing your experience. I suppose that like many others, I just have a worry about band life ... whether the bands will abrade more quickly due to being used to grasp the ball. But with smooth lead or steel ammo, perhaps that is not such a concern. Do you mark the center of your band to be sure to get the ball in the right spot each time?

I would NOT advise this with stones, as the stones would be more abrasive. Also with the lack of symmetry in stones, I think you might be more likely to get fork hits because of the uneven hold on the band/pouch.

I suppose the same idea would work for Alliance 107s. I should give it a try.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been shooting 107s, no pouch, no frame for years. It's a lot of fun.

I seem to remember recommending this method recently for a member who was shooting frozen peas.


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

I really only built it as a bit of a thought experiment expecting short band life as most others would but a few hundred shots down and all I have is a bit of a depression in the rubber. I usually shoot marbles with it to help distribute the force and wouldn't dare rocks. Finding the centre of the bands is surprisingly easy, gravity guides the way. I have tried loosely placing a small piece of thin roo leather between the bands and the ball, hard to say if it reduces ware yet but doesn't really affect the shot.

And yes Charles, a special reward should be in order to anyone able to fire with tubes!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going to try that!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

JasonP said:


> I really only built it as a bit of a thought experiment expecting short band life as most others would but a few hundred shots down and all I have is a bit of a depression in the rubber. I usually shoot marbles with it to help distribute the force and wouldn't dare rocks. Finding the centre of the bands is surprisingly easy, gravity guides the way. I have tried loosely placing a small piece of thin roo leather between the bands and the ball, hard to say if it reduces ware yet but doesn't really affect the shot.
> 
> And yes Charles, a special reward should be in order to anyone able to fire with tubes!


i did this with tubes by making a pouch out of thera band.
whats my prize?


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I reckon KISS is one of those principles that underlie the universe and everything.

Love to try this out. Very elegant result JasonP.


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

cheese said:


> i did this with tubes by making a pouch out of thera band.
> whats my prize?


A worm fuzzy feeling of self satisfaction...


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Top idea. This was how we did things at school - thumb & forefinger, rubber band, projectiles of opportunity. Now I know what to do with my remaining TBG. Many thanks for sharing your findings.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

JasonP said:


> i did this with tubes by making a pouch out of thera band.
> whats my prize?


A worm fuzzy feeling of self satisfaction...
[/quote]
what else you got?


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

Alex Jacob said:


> Top idea. This was how we did things at school - thumb & forefinger, rubber band, projectiles of opportunity. Now I know what to do with my remaining TBG. Many thanks for sharing your findings.


exactly the same story for me lol, just used an off cut to thick to waist but too small to use

also, the bands snapped today but it was due to bad band cuts, they split about half way between fork and 'pouch' so i cant say the lifespan of these bands accurately. I had probably done 200 shots using mainly marbles and a few steel balls. the band showed no sign of breaking at the 'pouch' any time soon, true testament that TBG is some heavy duty stuff.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I tried this today with a band made from a single 107, and I just could not get it to work. I was using 3/8 lead. It felt like the ball was slipping out of the band somehow ... at least it had so little power as to be worthless. I would have done better to just throw the ball at the target! I then cut another 107, put the pair on a pouch, and was shooting it at full butterfly with some authority. So I do not think the problem was any inherent weakness in the band. Perhaps the lead was just too heavy.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Have a go with rolled up bits of sheet lead - about 1/2 by 2 inches should be ok. The cylinders stay put in the rubber better than round shot.


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

Sad to hear that Charles, perhaps 107s are just to narrow? I used a 4cm wide peice of TBG and shot 8-15mm steel and glass ammo. there was no lack of power and realy just felt like normal pouch shooting...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps you should put it down to the short between the slingshot and the ground ...









I suspect those 107s are just a bit too narrow for a .375 ball. No doubt it would work much better if I tried wider bands like the ones you illustrated. I have some off brand exercise bands, so I may give it a try again later.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Late in the day, but have something to say :bonk:

I am with JasonP about the band size - I used TB black, i love this band. I was trying some setups and It seems that, the best size of the bands is three times the size of your ammo. I shoot 13-14mm clay marbles and use 40mm wide band. And it is pretty accurate :headbang: . With wider bands, the hold is not comfy and find the center of the width is not so instinctive. And with narrower bands the ammo slips away.

Clay marbles have fine powdered surface and it seems to be good for long lasting bands. I love them, cause they do not make unexpected damage when you shoot in living area like I do. And cost half price of steel :whisper:

Thanks for reading and sorry for my language.

:cookie:


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I really like the idea of a pouchless slingshot, much less hassle too. Believe it or not I had the idea several monts ago but so far have never gotten around to actually trying it out. Good to see it works. I think I am going to try this with my Milbro Moorhammer, some TB Blue and 8mm steel bals.



Alex Jacob said:


> Have a go with rolled up bits of sheet lead - about 1/2 by 2 inches should be ok. The cylinders stay put in the rubber better than round shot.


On Jörg Sprave's forum there is a poster who uses bits of thick threaded rods for shooting (he is here too but doesn't post a lot, he is called Arturito on this board I believe, from Chile). Those things with all teh sharp edges tear up cans really badly!


----------

